# HEW Cyclassics IBC Racing Team Bericht



## Mi! (2. August 2004)

Moin Leute,

so die Cyclassics sind überstanden. Als erstes muss man wohl festhalten, das das IBC Racing Team heil durchgekommen ist. Nachdem wir uns am Hauptbahnhof getroffen hatten und Patricks neuen Tschibo Renner begutachtet hatten, haben wir uns in Richtung Startblock aufgemacht. Dort wurde nochmal kurz die Teamtaktik besprochen (die natürlich während des Rennens "feingetunt" werden musste). Gegen 09:30 Uhr gings dann auch für uns los. Die ersten Kilometer waren ziemlich hektisch, denn wir versuchten erstmal ein paar Startblöcke gutzumachen (gestartet sind wir aus V). Nach kurzer Zeit ist Patrick erstmal spontan an den Straßenrand gefahren und hat sein Tachosensor an seinen Säbelspeichen "justiert"  Der Rest des Teams ist dann erstmal weitergefahren. Irgendwann hatte Patrick uns dann aber wieder eingeholt  , auch wenn da wohl ziemlich viel Körner auf der Strecke geblieben sind. Der erste Knackpunkt waren dann mal wieder die Harburger Berge, da dachte ich so nach 60 km: "Okay jetzt könnte das Rennen eigentlich auch zu Ende sein." Aber davon waren wir noch weit entfernt. Auch die Köhlbrandbrücke war dieses Jahr echt hart für mich. Henning hat während des Rennens fleißig Fotos mit seiner Einmalkamera gemacht (Henning einscannen, einscannen, einscannen): Ich hatte zwar in diesem Jahr auch eine Kamera mit, die hat aber nach dem ersten Foto den Dienst quittiert   
Nachdem dann alle Team Mitglieder im Ziel waren gabs noch ein zünftiges Bier und eine Nachlese des Rennens. Alles in allem eine gelungene Teilnahme an den Cyclassics. Um die Sache rund zu machen, unten die Gesamtfahrzeit der ersten vier und die Einzelergebnisse der Team Mitglieder 

IBC Racing Team                     

12:27.16,0
Patrick             3:04.11,4  915.
Olaf                 3:05.59,5  541.
Henning            3:08.02,1  304.
Michael             3:09.03,0 1252.
Morten              3:09.15,8 1268.
Donatus            3:12.58,5  380.
Fritz                 3:19.24,4  446.
Silvia                3:53.39,0  192.

So auf weitere Beiträge der Team Mitglieder freut sich 


Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (2. August 2004)

Nach einer viel zu kurzen Nacht (wieso müssen diese blöden Hunde auch die ganze Nacht durchkläffen?) riss mich mein Wecker am Sonntag schon um 5:00 Uhr auzs den Träumen. Nach einer erfrischenden Dusche und einem leckeren Früchstück packte ich dann meine Sachen zusammen und setzte mich um 6:30 in den Zug Richtung Hamburg-Altona. In Elmshorn stieg ich dann vorsichtshalber in den Zug nach HH-HBf um. Schon im Zug kam ich schon mit einigen anderen Teilnehmern ins Gespräch. In Hamburg angekommen nutzte ich die Wartezeit, um direkt vor dem HBf in meine Teamkleidung zu schlüpfen, und nochmal ein paar Scheiben Brot zu verdrücken. Kurz darauf erschien dann Mi!, und ein paar Minuten später durften wir dann den schicken neuen Renner von Fritz begutachten. In der Zeit, in der ich mein überflüssiges Gepäck in den Schließfächern verstaute, stießen dann auch Smash und Donatus am Treffpunkt dazu. Nachdem Fritz nochmal die Gangschaltung meines Renners auf Vordermann brachte posierten wir wechselseitig vor diversen Kameras und bestaunten unsere schicken Trikots. Anschließend steckten wir Donatus noch ein paar Müsliriegel zu, auf dass er nicht am Hungerast hängenbliebe. Danach rollten wir langsam in Richtung unseres gemeinsammen Startblockes, wo wir uns hinten einreihten und sich Fritz, Smash und meine Wenigkeit auf Grund unserer vierstelligen Startnummer auch ein paar Kommentare einiger anderer Starter anhören durften. 

Nachdem wir dann über eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne standen und schon die ersten Trinkflaschen geleert haben, ging es dann auch gleich los. Nach der "Startpassage" wurde dann auch gleich richtig Gas gegeben, so dann wir in der ersten Stunde einen Schnitt von über 39km/h hingelegt haben. Nach anfänglichen Problemen kam auch Donatus immer besser in Tritt. Aufgeschreckt von einigen verletzen Mitfahrern am Straßenrand wurde das Teilnehmerfeld dann mit der Zeit auch wesentlich ruhiger, und auch unser Team blieb relativ dicht zusammen. Irgendwann haben wir dann einen perfekten Windschattenspender gefunden: 2 Meter hoch, 2 Meter breit, Tempo 40 und immer vorne im Wind. An der ersten Verpflegungsstelle hat sich Donatus ann von uns getrennt, und auch ich musste dann am Elbdeich reissen lassen. 
Von dort an gab es dann immer nur Gruppen, die einen Schnitt von knapp über 33 fuhren, so dass ich immer von einer Gruppe in die nächste Gesprungen bin, aber meine Teamkollegen waren außer Reichweite. Irgendwann kam dann doch eine zügige Gruppe an, mit der ich dann bis nach Harburg fuhr. Unterwegs sah man da schon immer Leute, die irt Limit wohl überschritten haben und sich am Straßenrand regenerierten. Auch einige (schwer) verletzte Fahrer hier und da wurden versorgt. Teilweise sah es wirklich übel aus... 
Am Ortseingang Harburg durfte dann auch schon die erste Tüte Gel in meinem Magen verschwinden(Würg). In der Schwarzen*berg*straße hatte ich dann relativ gute Beine und bin relativ zügig hochgefahren, denn ich hatte eine zusätzliche Motivation: Ein Kumpel wollte  am Ortseingang Ehedorf stehen und mich mit Getränken versorgen. Leider stand er nicht am Treffpunkt, so dass ich fluchend und mit weniger Getränken als erwartet weiterfuhr. Eine zusätzliche Motivation hatte ich aber: Schon vor Ehesdorf habe ich ein paarhundert Meter vor mir ein Orange-Grünes Trikot entdeckt: Der Fahrweise nach war es Mi!.    
Das bewirkte einen zusätzlichen Leistungsschub, und schon in der nächsten Abfahrt fuhren wir Seite an Seite weiter, die Stimmung war wieder oben. Leider kündigten sich da schon leichte Krämpfe im linken Bein an, so dass ich etwas vorsichtig fahren musste. kurz vor der Köhlbrandbrücke wurde dann das nachste Power-Gel weggedrückt, und dann ging es auch schon wieder Aufwärts (im doppelten Sinne...). Seite an Seite fuhren Mi! und ich die Köhlbrandbrücke hoch, aber leider musste Mi! dann abreissen lassen. 
Oben angekommen grinste ich dann kurz in die Kameras der Fotographen, genoss die Sicht über Hamburg und stürzte mich dann mit Tempo 60 in die Abfahrt. Irgendwie habe ich dann auf der Fahrt durch das Hafengebiet noch eine gute Gruppe gefunden, so dass ich blitzschnell in Richtung Feldertrennung rollte. Vor den Elbrücken gönnte ich mir noch das Gel aus dem Starterbeutel und freute mich schon auf das Ziel. Die Ost-West-Straße erwies sich dann als Hammer. Habe ich dort im letzten Jahr noch ein paar Hundert Fahrer überholt, kämpfte ich diesmal gewaltig. Auch wenn ich wieder einige Mitfahrer überholt habe, stellte sich mir dort eine Frage: "Ist diese Steigung da auch schon im letzten Jahr gewesen?". Die letzten 1000 Meter durch die Innenstadt erlebte ich dann wie in einem Rausch, und ich genoss die Fahrt durch die jubelnden Menschenmassen auf der Zielgerade. Nach 3 Stunden und 8 Minuten erreichte ich dann erschöpft aber glücklich das Ziel. 
Von dort aus rollte ich weiter, habe mir meinen Starterbeutel und die Medallie abgeholt, habe mich dann in der Hamburger Innenstadt nackt ausgezogen und bin unter die nächste Dusche gehüpft.
Kurz darauf traf ich dann am Trefpunkt auf Smash und Donatus, die ebenfalls auf dem Weg zur Dusche waren. Als neuer Treffpunkt wurde mir dann der Rathausmarkt mitgeteilt. Dort angekommen wartete ich erstmal 'ne Viertelstunde, bis Fritz endlich eintrudelte. Gemeinsam genossen wir dann kühle, alkoholfreie Getränke und warteten im Schatten auf den Rest der Truppe, der dann nach und nach eintraf. Kurz darauf traf dann auch Mi!s Frau mit Kind zu uns, und wir schwelgten in unseren "heldenhaften Erlebnissen". 
Nach und nach löste sich die Runde dann auf, und am HBf erreichte ich dann gerade noch einen passenden Zug. Kurz vor 17 Uhr kam ich dann in meiner Wohnung an, genoss eine angenehme Dusche, schaute mir Voyager an, verdrückte einen leckeren Salat und ließ den Tag nochmal vor meinem inneren Auge ablaufen.
Am Abend las mir dann meine Freundin aus den Ergebnislisten vor und überraschte mich mit der Tatsache, dass der Eisenschweinekader die Mannschaftswertung gewonnen habe. Respekt, Jungs!  
Aber auch Respekt an alle anderen Fahrer, die angekommen sind.
Und den Fahrern, die nicht angekommen sind weil sie gestürzt sind, wünsche ich eine schnelle und vollständige Genesung!

Es war ein geiler Tag, und ich freue mch schon auf das nächste Jahr.

Dafür, dass ich seit März nur 250km auf dem Rennrad saß, bin ich mit einem Schnitt von 36,5 durchaus zufrieden.  Hoffentlich sind die Fotos, die ich unterwegs geschossen habe, gut geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (2. August 2004)

Hi,

Erstmahl super das alle heil durchgekommen seid, Und ekstra applaus an Osei die nr 400 geworden sind, tolle leistung!! .

Was ich sehr Positiv findet ist, das es  so ausssieht,  als ob alle ungefär die gleiche niveu haben(ausser Osei) und das ist eine gute voraussätsung für eine Team. Ich selber bin eigenlisch
mit meine leistung zufrieden, nach 3,5 stunden schlaff, und eine erkälterung kann es nur besser
werden.  

Vieleicht schaffen wir das noch mal dieses jahr ein bisshen zusammen zu fahren 

Morten


----------



## Smash (2. August 2004)

Oh ja, war das wieder ein schönes Rennen!

Meine Erwartungen waren mehr als übertroffen worden. Nachdem ich mir Freitag vor einer Woche (9 Tage vor dem Rennen) die Plantarsehne unter dem rechten Fuß angerissen hatte, glaubte ich zuerst nicht an einen Start. Eine letzte Probefahrt am Donnerstag vor dem Start mit Donatus nahmen aber den berechtigten Zweifel Teilnehmen zu können.  
Weitere Trainingsfahrten hielten sich sehr in Grenzen (ganze 3x gefahren) und ich habe mich auf meine Grundfitness verlassen müssen und der letzte MTB-Urlaub in den Dolomiten liegt erst 4 Wochen zurück. Erwähnenswert sei hier noch eine passende Ernährung in den letzten Wochen, sodass ich mein 'Kampfgewicht' auf unter 68kg drücken konnte.  
Das Rennen lief für mich auf den ersten 2/3 der Strecke sehr gleichmäßig und schnelle (AV > 39km/h). Erst ab Harburg zerfielen die geschlossenen Gruppen und des öfteren war ich als 'Einzelkämpfer' unterwegs. Dort haben 'Fritz Bondosondo' und ich mich leider verloren, nachdem wir eine lange Zeit zusammen in einer schnellen Gruppe gefahren sind. Die Anstrengungen an den Steigungen erforderten alle meine Kraft; mehr war am Ende nicht herauszuholen und der Schnitt sang langsam 'in den Keller'... Zuletzt war es auf der Ost-West Straße kein Vergnügen für mich von vielen Fahrern auf den letzten Kilometern 'locker' überholt zu werden. Dabei fragte ich mich immer wieder, ob ich doch das falsche Rad fahre... Ein MTB ist eben doch kein reiner Straßenrenner und ein paar Kilo schwerer und nicht so leichtgängig???
Im Ziel habe ich sogar von fast eine Sturz gehabt...

Vielen Dank und Glückwunsch an alle unseren 'Teamfahrer', insbesondere an Mi! für seine Organisationsmühen   !

Gruß, Smash


----------



## Martinbaby (2. August 2004)

Am besten hat es mir übrigens auf meiner bescheidenen 55er Runde bei km 32 am Verpflegungsstand gefallen  Da hab eich nämlich mindestens ca. 500 Biker auf einem Schlag überholt  Das wollte ich mir nicht nehmen.

Aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen haben mich einige von denen dann später allerdings doch wieder überholt... 

Insgesamt tolle Veranstaltung, die Lust auf mehr macht!

Ausführlichen Bericht aus meiner Sicht gibt es auf meiner HP unter "Rennberichte".

Habe übrigens erfreulicher Weise ein vertrautes Gesicht in meinem Startblock entdeckt. Wunny stand da ganz vorne! Hoffe, sie ist gut durchgekommen.


----------



## iglg (2. August 2004)

Bin zum erstem Mal überhaupt Rennrad mit anderen gefahren.
Deshalb und weil ich nicht wusste, ob ich rechtzeitig aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, (zurück in Lüneburg erst Freitag abend), habe ich mich auch nicht für Euer Team melden wollen.

Ich war total gespannt wie es ist, mit mehreren 1000 Fahrern zu fahren.

Meine größten Sorgen : 1. Stürzen ( alle Leute, mit denen ich über die Cyclassics gesprochen haben sagten fast das Gleiche : Macht Spaß -- wenn man nicht stürzt) und 2. die Mindestgeschwindigkeit.

Beide Sorgen waren unbegründet : Durch den späten Start (Block V) war die Gefahr, von hinten oder seitlich umgehauen zu werden, gering und die Sturzgefahr durch Auffahren ließ sich (zumindest bei meinem Tempo) mit etwas defensiverer Fahrweise unter Kontrolle halten.

Tja und das Mindesttempo ? Dank der segensreichen Wirkung des Windschattens, den ich in der Form von Mountainbikerennen her nicht kenne (und den ich gemeinerweise durch Anhängen an bestehende Gruppen reichlich genutzt habe, ohne mich selber mal groß an die Spitze zu setzen - sorry Jungs) waren 27 km/h keine Hürde und so bin ich nach 3:09:04 ziemlich erschöpft, aber zufrieden ins Ziel gekommen.

Nach verregneten MTB-Marathons in diesem Jahr war dieses Rennen bei dem tollen Wetter und der guten Stimmung der Zuschauer mal richtig klasse.

Ich bin nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei. Vielleicht dann im Team ?

Grüße aus Lüneburg


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. August 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten hat es mir übrigens auf meiner bescheidenen 55er Runde bei km 32 am Verpflegungsstand gefallen  Da hab eich nämlich mindestens ca. 500 Biker auf einem Schlag überholt  Das wollte ich mir nicht nehmen.


Verpflegungsstand? Den hab ich nicht gesehen. Abgesehen davon hätte ich auch keinen gebraucht, schleppe ja genügend "Reserven" mit mir rum....

Bei einigermassen intelligenter Fahrweise konnte man sich aus dem ganzen Getümmel raushalten, da war meine Sorge um eventuelles Stürzen fast unbegründet. Schade war nur, dass ich um´s Verrecken keine passende Gruppe gefunden habe, bin ständig von Gruppe zu Gruppe gesprungen, die waren aber immer zu langsam und die Gruppen, die mich überholt haben, waren irgendwie immer zu schnell... Bin also 70% der Strecke quasi alleine im Wind gefahren, habe es aber trotzdem geschafft, die mir selbst gesetzte Deadline von 1.50 h weit zu unterschreiten.  Und nächstes Jahr wird die 1.30h in Angriff genommen, das hab ich mir geschworen.

Gruss,

Janus

P.S: Warum die Organisatoren die 57-58km als 55km Rennen deklarieren, ist mir ein Rätsel....


----------



## Silvi (2. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

so nun gebe ich auch noch einen Kommentar ab:

Ziel erreicht; ohne Panne und ohne Sturz das Ziel in weniger als vier Stunden erreicht. Wir sind zu dritt (Anja, Andre und ich) aus Block V gestartet und auch zusammen angekommen. Die Teamarbeit funktionierte einwandfrei, obwohl wir vorher nicht ein einziges Mal zusammen trainiert haben. Besonders gefreut haben mich die vielen Zuschauer, man kommt dann eben doch die Anstiege schneller hoch!! Aber ich muss doch feststellen, es geht nichts über das biken im Gelände    Klar, man hat wesentlich mehr und häufiger blaue Flecken, die eine oder andere Schramme ist auch dabei.   Aber es ist abwechslungsreich und man bringt den ganzen Körper zum Einsatz. Also auf in die nächste Runde in den HaBe's.


Silvi


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (3. August 2004)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> In Hamburg angekommen nutzte ich die Wartezeit, um direkt vor dem HBf in meine Teamkleidung zu schlüpfen, ...
> ...habe mich dann in der Hamburger Innenstadt nackt ausgezogen ...



Ich wußte gar nicht, daß Du so zeigefreudig bist.   

Das Rennen mit Euch zu fahren hat viel mehr Spaß gemacht als im Vorjahr, als ich alleine unterwegs war. Auch wenn wir unsere gute Renntaktik nicht so richtig umsetzen konnten und wir uns unterwegs nicht lange als Team präsentiert haben (nächstes Mal teste ich alles nochmal 15, 10 und 5 Minuten vor der Start) fand ich es toll mit Euch zu fahren. Vielen Dank!
Nach dem Tacho-Stop war es echt schwer, wieder an Euch ranzufahren -Danke dem Elixia-Team für den schönen D-Zug- deshalb unterwegs auch der etwas atemlose Gruß an Silvi, Iron Gun D, Sanz & Tracer.   

Übrigens, der junge Mann mit den Powerwaden, der uns so unglaublich lange gezogen hat und nie aus dem Wind wollte, hat bis zur Streckenteilung noch einen Schnitt von 41,5 gehabt. Hätte er mal rausfahren sollen, denn dann scheint er etwas eingebrochen zu sein. Trotzdem Respekt, Jens S.!

Ulle´s Racer wird bestimmt so schnell nicht wieder eingemottet und die nächsten Cyclassics kommen bald, also, Team Shamrock, wann fahren wir wieder?   

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## The Teacher (3. August 2004)

Hallo Racer,

nun muss ich ja noch meinen Kommentar hier abgeben:

Startblock W - 6000 Biker vor mir - das kann ja lustig werden, hoffentlich sind es im Ziel ein paar weniger, dachte ich mir vor dem Start.

Also hing ich mich an einen Transrapid und rockte bis zur 2. Verpflegungsstelle bei Kilometer 80 mit einem Schnitt von 41,3 km/h hinter zwei Racern aus Dänemark hinterher. Immer wenn ich die Führung übernahm sackte das Tempo deutlich ab und die Jungs setzten sich wieder an die Spitze - ich natürlich mit hängender Zunge hinterher   Die ersten beiden Stunden waren super und ich träumte schon von einem 40er Schnitt. 

Das dicke Ende kam aber in den Harburger Bergen und der Köhlbrandbrückke - eigentlich nur unwesentliche Erhöhungen in der norddeutschen Tiefebene. Mir machten sie in jedem Fall zu schaffen. Von meinem Transrapid war schon lange nichts mehr zu sehen, die einen waren zu langsam, die anderen zu schnell - so wa ich auf den letzten 30 Kilometern mehr oder weniger Einzelkämpfer. Immer gegen aufkommende Krämpfe ankämpfend hechelte ich bis ins Ziel. Eine besondere Schweinerei war hierbei der letzte Anstieg auf der Ost-West-Straße.... egal, nach 2:59:58 Std. war ich im Ziel - eine Zeit, die mich sehr glücklich stimmte, aber nach lachen war mir nicht mehr so richtig zumute. Immerhin, über 5000 Biker waren hinter mir....

Ansonsten war es eine Top-Veranstaltung. Super Wetter, super Organisation, super Zuschauerkulisse - schade dass nicht auch bei den MTB Rennen so viele zuschauen..

Cu in Norderstedt (Stevens Cup)

The Teacher


----------



## Marec (7. August 2004)

Hi,

die Cyclassics waren echt cool... schönes Wetter... nette Leudde... nur, der Platten auf der "55 Km" Tour, vor Appen war echt *******...   Glücklicherweise war ein älterer Passant mit Flickzeug so nett, und hat es mir zur Verfügung gestellt  . In den 10 min. sind, so glaube ich, alle an mir vorbei geheizt. Die netten Jungs und Mädels aus meinem Block, konnte ich dann nicht mehr wirklich einholen. Aber hat echt spass gemacht, nächstes Jahr wieder. Will jetzt auch mehrere örtliche Rennen mitmachen, habe wohl Blut geleckt.

Martin Baby... habe Dich gesehen, warst auch in Block N, was?

Gruß Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (8. August 2004)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> nur, der Platten auf der "55 Km" Tour, vor Appen war echt *******...   Glücklicherweise war ein älterer Passant mit Flickzeug so nett, und hat es mir zur Verfügung gestellt  .


 Du startest bei einem Rennen(!) OHNE (mindestens) einen Ersatzschlauch in der Trikottasche????? Naja, in dem Fall sollte dann zumindest die Erfahrung klug machen, oder? 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Martinbaby (8. August 2004)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Martin Baby... habe Dich gesehen, warst auch in Block N, was?
> 
> Gruß Marec



Ja, war ganz begeistert als um Punkt 8.30 Uhr vorne der erste Startschuß viel und wir noch glatt ne dreiviertel Stunde warten durften...

Wunny, auch aus dem MTB-Forum, stand übrigens auch in unserem Block.

@ Janus: Ich war übrigens auch ohne Ersatzschlauch unterwegs... wenn ich nämlich unterwegs einen Platten gehabt hätte, hätte ich sowieso keinen Bock mehr gehabt. Aber was ich dann gemacht hätte, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Vielleicht hätte ich gewartet bis Janus vorbeikommt, damit ich ihn vom Rad zerren kann um an seinen Ersatzschlauch zu kommen ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. August 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> @ Janus: Ich war übrigens auch ohne Ersatzschlauch unterwegs... wenn ich nämlich unterwegs einen Platten gehabt hätte, hätte ich sowieso keinen Bock mehr gehabt. Aber was ich dann gemacht hätte, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Vielleicht hätte ich gewartet bis Janus vorbeikommt, damit ich ihn vom Rad zerren kann um an seinen Ersatzschlauch zu kommen ...


LOL! Nette Idee! Aber leider nicht durchführbar. Hättest nämlich mindestens ´nen 55er Schnitt fahren müssen, um mich einzuholen...      

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Maike (8. August 2004)

Hi Ihr,
ich bin das erstemal überhaupt die HEW`s mitgefahren....dachte mir ich beginne erstmal mit der 55 km....die habe ich mit einer Zeit von 1:31,07 Std./Min gerschafft.....und als ich dann die Ergebnislisten anguckte, fand ich mich auf den 19 Platz. Und in meiner Altersklasse sogar auf Platz 12  Da war die Freude groß und das nächste Jahr werde ich auch die 120 km mitfahren. Vielleicht finde ich ja hier übers Forum noch ein paar Trainingspartner...Fahre so einen Schnitt von 31,5 km/h und komme aus Elmshorn...Würde mich über Post freuen.

Grüßle, Maike


----------



## Marec (8. August 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Du startest bei einem Rennen(!) OHNE (mindestens) einen Ersatzschlauch in der Trikottasche????? Naja, in dem Fall sollte dann zumindest die Erfahrung klug machen, oder?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



Jaja,

Danke für die Unterstützung Martin... gut, dass manche so schlau sind und immer Ersatz mit haben... Grundsätzlich gehe ich eher nicht davon aus, dass mein Felgenband verrutscht, warum auch immer...   Das nächste Mal werde ich aber trotzdem keinen Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen, da meine Luftpumpe auch nicht mitkommt. Ein Materialwagen wird mich stehts begleiten...  
Gruß


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. August 2004)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Mal werde ich aber trotzdem keinen Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen, da meine Luftpumpe auch nicht mitkommt.


Na, dieser speziellen Logik kann ich nun wirklich nichts entgegensetzen. 


			
				Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Materialwagen wird mich stehts begleiten...
> Gruß


Rofl, versuch´s mal mit der Lektüre des Reglements...  

Gruss,

Janus

(Spar Dir ne Antwort, ich bin raus aus dieser Sinnlos-Diskussion)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (9. August 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Henning hat während des Rennens fleißig Fotos mit seiner Einmalkamera gemacht (Henning einscannen, einscannen, einscannen)


Ich habe mir die Bilder gerade bei Rossmann abgeholt und postwendend wieder abgegeben: Über fast alle Negative (und damit auch über die Abzüge) ziehen sich 3 fiese Streifen.  Bis Freitag wollen die es nachbearbeiten. Wenn das nichts bringt, bekomme ich die Bilder kostenlos.

Aber ich kann euch schonmal verraten, dass die meisten Bilder ziemlich gut wurden.


----------



## Marec (11. August 2004)

Moin,

grundsätzlich würde ich Janus mit den schläuchen und dem vollen Equipment recht geben, wenn ich im Wald fahren würde... aber, wenn mein Felgenband nicht falsch eingelegt worden wäre, nachdem mein Rad zentriert wurde, wäre wohl auch nichts passiert. Meine Reifen haben fast 4 bar... das ist ziemlich stabil. 
Und ich hoffe das dass mit dem Materialwagen als Joke verstanden wurde... es war einer.

Gruß


----------



## Hellfish (24. August 2004)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich kann euch schonmal verraten, dass die meisten Bilder ziemlich gut wurden.



So, 
die Fotos sind online!!!


----------



## Smash (24. August 2004)

Moin Hellfish!

Super vielen Dank für das Posting der Pix in Dein Album...  

Viele Grüße an Dich und alle anderen Teamfahrer,
Smash


----------



## Mi! (25. August 2004)

Moin Hellfish,

besten Dank für die Fotos. Sind ja echt gute dabei. Ich würde vorschlagen bei der nächsten Tour auf alle Fälle ein Bierchen für dich.

Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (25. August 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte zwar in diesem Jahr auch eine Kamera mit, die hat aber nach dem ersten Foto den Dienst quittiert


Und, was macht das erste Foto?


----------



## Mi! (26. August 2004)

Ist mit Pauken und Trompeten ins große Foto-Nirvana entlassen worden.

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Smash (26. August 2004)

Habe jetzt meine Galerie mit Fotos gestaltet...
Schaut mal rein! 

Vom unserem Team sind auch einige Bilder dabei.

Gruß, Smash


----------



## Hellfish (1. August 2005)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Hellfish,
> 
> besten Dank für die Fotos. Sind ja echt gute dabei. Ich würde vorschlagen bei der nächsten Tour auf alle Fälle ein Bierchen für dich.
> 
> Mi!


Verammt, das habe ich gestern vergessen.    





			
				Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Mal werde ich aber trotzdem keinen Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen, da meine Luftpumpe auch nicht mitkommt.


Aha.


----------

